# Mouse Scroll Wheel super sensitive in video games!



## Yoshistrider (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey, I just got a new mouse and it works great. The mouse wheel works good and smooth unless im playing a source game (Counter-Strike Source, Gmod, HL2). The problem is, the the mouse wheel is super sensitive while in game, to the point where its impossible to choose a gun by scrolling. Also, when I go to the server list, the mouse wheel works the exact opposite of how it does in-game. It is really insensitive and the only way I can scroll with the wheel is if I use one finger and scroll super fast, then it moves really slowly. I have tried the obvious first by going under Control Panel> Mouse and tried smoothing it there, but it doesn't change anything in-game. Also, changing mouse sensitivity in-game doesn't help, nor does checking the "Smooth Mouse Movement" box. I have asked this in the Steam forums, and I never got any help unfortunately. I tweaked every setting on my mouse wheel to the bare minimum, it works on webpages and everywhere else BUT my games.

I downloaded Intellimouse software for my mouse in hopes that it will let me reduce the scrolling speed, but it doesn't, and its useless. All it really does is let me customize my thumb buttons.

I'm on Windows 7 64 bit. The mouse is Microsoft Comfort Mouse 4500, Wired USB, Plug and play, No drivers (came with no CD).

Thank you for taking the time to read my thread! :1angel:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Try slowing the scroll wheel speed down, the M/S mouse SHOULD have a game detection box in the mouse properties screen.


----------



## Yoshistrider (Aug 14, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> Try slowing the scroll wheel speed down, the M/S mouse SHOULD have a game detection box in the mouse properties screen.


I couldnt find it. I right clicked on mouse and went into the mouse properties and I found no such setting. I also have dragged my scroll meter to the bottom.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok then try adjusting the mouse speed in the windows mouse settings, I don't know where it is in win 7 but in XP its start/ settings/Control panel/ mouse, hope that helps some.


----------



## Steel Ronin (Jul 13, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> Ok then try adjusting the mouse speed in the windows mouse settings, I don't know where it is in win 7 but in XP its start/ settings/Control panel/ mouse, hope that helps some.


All I can really say is that this is the least helpful support I've seen yet. If you'd had read his post, you would have known that he's tried adjusting it in the Mouse Settings section of the Control Panel. I've recently switched from Windows XP SP3 to Windows 7 and I am suddenly having the same problem, a problem which makes any attempt to play a game useless.
I'm using the Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000, which had no drivers or CDs to install and the extremely fast mouse wheel sensitivity in games is driving me insane.
I realise that I am posting in a very old thread, but it is one of the few places that I've seen somebody have a similar problem to mine. I'm being optimistic expecting answers here, but this was worth a shot, even if nobody replies.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok if you have a super sensitive mouse in any windows O/S, try changing the mouse to a standard mouse, if the wheel is still too fast, theres some thing either set wrong in the mouse speed settings, or else the mouse is 91) broken (2) incomparable with your windows (3) broke.
I run a Logitech LX6 on Vista and it works fine, I've had it on Win7 and it works fine there too. maybe a change of mouse is in order?


----------



## Steel Ronin (Jul 13, 2011)

I only have one mouse and I'm not going to waste money buying another when this one worked perfectly fine on Windows XP.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't either. But I'm stumped as to why your mouse is crazy on 7, 7 is supposed to be the latest and gtreatest, and fixing all the problems Vista and XP had.
try the stock mouse that came with the computer and let me know how that works
Oh and one more note since 1985 when I first started with computers. I have yet to see a microsoft mouse thats worth money


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've used a lot of MS mice and have always received a driver disc with the mouse. :4-dontkno
You need to download and install the Intellipoint Drivers for your mouse and OS. You will then have the ability to adjust sensitivity and assign functions.
Computer Mouse: Comfort Mouse 4500 | Microsoft Hardware


----------



## Steel Ronin (Jul 13, 2011)

I downloaded the drivers for my Comfort Optical Mouse 3000, yet the problem remains. I've altered the scroll speed, disabled accelerated scrolling and even added hl2.exe to the scrolling assistance list, but there's been little-to-no difference in mouse performance. It still scrolls with either a) a delay before it swaps several lines too far or b) still scrolls ludicrously quickly.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Possible a defective mouse?


----------



## Steel Ronin (Jul 13, 2011)

_It isn't defective._ I told you several times that it works fine on Windows XP and it always has done.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe its not compatible with the game ?


----------



## shortybsd (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey,
I have this same mouse with the same exact problem. I used to have a Logitech MX310 which worked beautiful for years, the buttons were wearing out so I was due for another mouse. Huge mistake buying this and am taking it back to BestBuy due to the awkward button placement and the whacky scrolling feature that is broke in every game.

I play MineCraft, Call of Duty and World of Warcraft when you scroll like (one notch, if there was one) it scrolls through the action bar like 2 times.... very annoying. Also another problem when you hover a link i notice the cursor will jump down just a tad and when you middle click in games it will scroll through the action bar and pick something else super fast. When browsing web sites if you hover a link and middle click (to open in a new tab) usually you have to click like 3 - 4 times because the cursor will move down or up due to the super sensitive mouse wheel. Now days all you can get is wireless mice. I was limited to only 3 different wired mice for my particular needs.


----------

